# Unregistered landlord



## Budgie (27 Dec 2008)

I have a friend who was renting a property from (as it turns out) an unregistered landlord.  He is terminating a 1 year lease 3 months early as he has bought a place (brave man that he is).  

The landlord is withholding the deposit.  As a landlord myself I have never withheld deposits on early leavers on the grounds that regardless of terms and conditions it makes sense to leave them with some skin in the game (lest they destroy the place before they go).  

While he knows he is going early, he kept the place well, paid all rent due, employed a firm of cleaners to clean the place before he left etc.  So he feels unfairly treated.  

I know the landlord could enforce the lease but given that he is definitely not registered with the PRTB and (probably) not paying tax, is there any leverage here?


----------



## Budgie (27 Dec 2008)

PS He left the place in tip top condition and has pictures to prove it!


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Dec 2008)

call thresh hold and tell them that the landlord didnt registar him with the prtb.Tell the landlord that since he hasnt registared him that he s going to inform the prtb.(that will change the tune of the landlord)he'll be left with a pretty big fee.
you can also check online on threshold web site to see it the apartment is registared.theres a long list of all registared houses and apts.


----------



## Budgie (29 Dec 2008)

Many thanks


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Dec 2008)

Keep us informed as to how this pans out.


----------



## marshmallow (30 Dec 2008)

Seems a bit over the top to telltale on the landlord I think. What was the point of signing a lease if he wasn't willing to accept the T&Cs at the end of the day?


----------



## Budgie (7 Jan 2009)

Apparently landlord coughed up without further a do! 

Re Marshmellow's comment, as a landlord myself, I believe that if you are foolish enough to try to go below the radar screen, the tenant has you by the short and curlies.  Regardless of contracts etc, it is all about balance of power at the end of the day.  You could decide to hang on to deposits and pursue for rent etc. but it will cost you more when the tenant goes to the PRTB and taxman.  

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## suimhneach (7 Jan 2009)

*you can also check online on threshold web site to see it the apartment is registared.theres a long list of all registared houses and apts.[/quote]*

Sorry for jumping on this thread but was wondering if you had an link to this part of the threshold site i cannot seem to find the list.


----------



## twofor1 (7 Jan 2009)

suimhneach said:


> *you can also check online on threshold web site to see it the apartment is registared.theres a long list of all registared houses and apts.*


 



Is this the list you are looking for ?

http://www.prtb.ie/pubregister.htm

It’s not always very accurate though. It’s only updated twice yearly

I registered a property last July and it’s not on the current list..


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2009)

twofor1 said:


> Is this the list you are looking for ?
> 
> http://www.prtb.ie/pubregister.htm
> 
> ...


 
And I find it impossible to find mine on the list.........


----------



## bertie1 (8 Jan 2009)

Mine isn't on the list either but it doesn't mean I havn't paid them & it doestn't mean that I am not paying tax. As a landlord accepting rent allowance every penny is traceable & accounted for.


----------

